# Review: Hello, Cupcake!: Irresistibly Playful Creations Anyone Can Make



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I love it when I come across a gem of a cookbook that is useful for everyone from the total beginner to the consummate professional. And when it's a book that is truly inspired, artful, uplifting, and puts a smile on your face, well, that's the icing on the cake.

_Hello, Cupcake!_ Irresistibly Playful Creations Anyone Can Make is such a gem. It's a brilliantly creative exploration of really charming character "cakes" made from cupcakes, and ingredients you buy.

Read the review of "Hello, Cupcake"


----------

